
Ask HN: Who switched to GitHub unlimited? - joemaller1
Just over a month ago, GitHub introduced a new per-user pricing model with unlimited private repositories. It seemed like a good fit for some, and a huge cost increase for others.<p>Who switched? Who left and who&#x27;s hoping for something different?<p>- Previous discussion: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11673103
======
joemaller1
I work at a small design firm which did not switch to the new pricing. Based
on our current usage, our costs would have increased 4x.

Most of our creative roles are non-technical, but we like designers to have
GitHub accounts to keep an eye on projects and for professional development
and education. Those accounts very rarely commit code or assets to a project,
but engaging our creative team in technical production has been good for us
culturally. In a small way, this was inspired by the design of Pixar's lobby
as a creative-technical meeting place.

We also hire a number of outside contractors. $9/month isn't especially
onerous, but it is one more cost to keep track of.

To keep our costs the same, we'd probably have to kick the designers out of
our GitHub organization. While practical, that sounds and feels terrible. So
we did nothing, we're still on our old capped-repo plan and we just archive
projects off of GitHub when we run out of slots.

